

Berlin Wall vs. Melilla Wall - zerr
http://laivanaart.wordpress.com/2014/11/09/berlin-vs-melilla/

======
rafavargascom
Disclaimer: I am Spanish and I live in southern Spain.

I wonder how it is possible to compare these two... One is about a country
divided after a tragic war. The other one is about sovereignty.

I am not able to imagine how opening borders will help a country with huge
unemployment problems (near 25%) make its people less poor. However I imagine
how a white privileged artist from Germany could think such thing.

~~~
zerr
Spain is just an entry point. Nobody is going to stay there (or e.g. in
Italy)... Even Spaniards are leaving Spain for Northern Europe.

As for "sovereignty" \- Europe sucked goods from Africa for hundreds of
years... Now it is Europe's turn to be sucked...

~~~
rafavargascom
Under what rule?

~~~
zerr
Life

------
mjklin
Why does Melilla have a wall but not Ceuta?

------
kozak
Sometimes, a wall is a good thing. Here in Ukraine we are looking forward for
a wall to be erected between us and Russia. The sooner the better, the
stronger the better. Some day democratic transformations will reach Russia too
and that wall will be gladly torn down, but I seriously doubt that it will
happen within the next 50 years.

